# Syrinscape



## Morrus (Apr 24, 2015)

Product information... View for more details


----------



## scrubkai (Apr 25, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Syrinscape*

Honestly, I'm not a huge one for electronic tools at my table.   I find most things distract from the gameplay and role playing around the table.  However Syrinscape is my one major exception.  I absolutely love this tool.Syrinscape is a soundboard app that enhances every one of my game sessions.  It allows me to both put up an unobtrusive background sound scape for whatever scene I'm working with, and have specific one shots hounds to punctuate the important moments in the game. Right on my iPad. For example if you are in a village marketplace, you can touch one button to set up an endless soundscape of background village sounds to set the mood.  This can include carts, animals, venders selling their wears,, people talking and maybe a traveling minstrel that plays every once in a while.  Unlike most audio programs this is not just one endless loop track on repeat, each of those individual sounds is controlled individually.  So if you don't want the minstrel to play, just turn off (or down) that set of sounds and save this new configuration as a preset. Then next time you are in town you can switch between having minstrels and not having them with the touch of a button.There are well over 50 different preset up soundscapes that syrinscape sells in both the sci-if and fantasy genres.Fantasy includes such common environments as: town, taverns, ships, forests (spooky and safe), dungeons, caves, frozen tundra, haunted houses and battles with a bunch of common monsters (goblins, dragons, gouls, Giants, etc.)Sci-if includes your standard shipboard, future city and alien ship sounds as well as another set of standard battle sounds (boasters, mech, sand worms, aliens, etc).These lists are growing with new releases every month, so I would suggest you look at the website for a full list.Each soundscape can either be individually purchased for a few dollars, or obtained as part of a monthly subscription (in which case you get all the soundsets for as long as you subscribe.Multiple players in my group have told me that the sounds are great addition to the game.  They set the mood but are not intrusive, unless I specifically trigger a special one shot sound to punctuate a major event (such as a dragon screech to surprise the party)I also love the fact that you can simply click one button and kick off the sounds and i often don't have to mess with it again until the scene changes.  Much easier then fiddling with play lists or sound files on my computer.The sounds are best heard through a surround sound system, but I find that simply using a Bluetooth speaker and my iPad works quite well for games not at my home.Overall this is a great tool that I consider my one must have electronic tool.


----------



## Talley Darkstar (Apr 25, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Syrinscape*

Seeing a friend try to add in sounds and ambiance was/is painful.  Having a product like this has made adding detail to the game much less painful to watch.  Hook it up into speakers or play it from a laptop or tablet makes that much easier to get the players immersed in the game.  Love it.


----------



## Rifter (Apr 26, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Syrinscape*

I really enjoy Syrinscape.  I've backed several products on Kickstarter, and the universal problem is the interface.  Syrinscape has a wonderful interface.  It is easy to subscribe or purchase sounds packs as you go along.


----------



## Dexamalion (Apr 26, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Syrinscape*

Syrinscape has enhanced my D&D sessions immeasurably. Either from crafting my own soundscapes to activating one of the pre-made systems the system is easy to set up and use. The pre-crafted soundscapes are beautifully put together, everything from a rowdy tavern to a frost giant fight is all available at the click of a button. Each sound has an intensity slider so you can dictate how often that sound plays and to what effect. You can try the base soundscapes out for free and then pay month to month for the time you use it. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED (in case the 5 star rating did not put that across)


----------



## J0h0 (Apr 28, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Syrinscape*

I've been using Syrinscape for a couple of years now. There is now a pretty massive library of soundsets, and it's still growing! Love the way this app adds so much to the gaming experience without being cumbersome or distracting. Once you start using it in your games, gaming without it feels strangely flat and lifeless. I especially love the sci-fi soundsets.


----------



## grnwoodtree (May 1, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Syrinscape*

As a fresh DM for D&D, and someone with a background in theatre, this appeals so much.  I have been playing with it for 2 hours straight, and I adore it.  Subscribe! What a deal!!


----------



## kiligir (May 4, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Syrinscape*

There are apps a-plenty out there for tabletop RPGs. Some help you manage characters. Some help you manage combats. Some just don't work. Some are absolutely terrible.  And then there's Syrinscape, the only app you never knew you needed. Play one game with this thing and you're hooked. There's nothing on it that doesn't just -work-. I won't bother writing a list of all the pros here, I'm sure you're going to google the app anyway. Just let me say this: give it a shot. It'll change the way you game.


----------



## marroon69 (May 10, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Syrinscape*

I first saw this about 2 years ago and I have been using it ever since. It is amazing how a little ambient sound or music can really help set the mood. The tool it self is easy to use and easy to configure how you want it to be, personally I am a minimalist when it comes to table sounds.  So I tend to create my own presets (I think that is what they are called) or just select and adjust things on the fly. Tool it self works with sound sets, groups of like sounds example "Bugbear Battle" is one of the free sound packs, Each sound set comes with a set of preset sound groupings, basically it will set up all the sounds at the right level for the given scene. but you can go and select the sounds individual. Plus Benjamin Loomes provides amazing support. If you have not you really should go check this out...the two free sounds "Bugbear battle" and "Witchwood" are amazing useful.


----------



## mistamichal (Aug 19, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Syrinscape*

What else is there to say. I love this! It provides a great atmosphere to the gaming session. The Rise of the Runelords soundsets are brilliant!  I'd give this 6 stars, if I could!


----------



## Michael Diamond (Aug 19, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Syrinscape*

GReat combination of music and tool to enhance any play experience. I will definitely be using it during my next 5e game!


----------



## Justin Andrew Mason (Aug 19, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Syrinscape*

I've been using Syrinscape for about six months now, and it has become a staple at my game table. With the recent addition of the mixer to the application, which allows users to pull tracks and sounds from various sound sets to create their own ambient mix, the true power and flexibility of this program has been realized. I highly recommend it!


----------



## evildmguy (Aug 19, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Syrinscape*

I keep reading how there are a lot of free sound boards out there and that paying for something doesn't make sense.  If that's you, okay, great!  I'm not someone who can make sounds or soundtracks.  My attempts to have background music usually meant playing my medieval bands, or perhaps old drinking songs, from my CD collection and hoping that they weren't too distracting at the wrong time.  Such as a slow song during battle or a quick song during role playing.  

Enter Syrinscape.

This isn't just a soundboard.  It's a sound board made specifically for RPGs and tabletop gaming.  It has fantasy and SciFi sounds all done.  All of the sounds can be customized.  I can add in effects, such as a blaster, fireball, or character sounds.  I'm especially lucky to have three computers and a tablet at the table.  (The way they intended DND back in the 70s.  )  So I can dedicate the tablet to it without effecting my other machines.  Not everyone can do that, and I understand it.  

If you do want sounds, I think you should at least download the free demo and try it.  Try it at a session and play around with it.  If it doesn't work for you, okay.  You are out some time.  If, like me, you want to add sounds but aren't sure where to start, this will get you going.  

That's just my opinion.  I could be wrong.  

edg


----------



## Waller (Aug 19, 2015)

*3 out of 5 rating for Syrinscape*

This is good, but it's a little pricey for what you get.  The monthly price is analogous to, say, Netflix.  And the sounds for a Pathfinder adventure are more expensive than the adventure itself, at $16.  It's fairly easy to use, though you need to put it through some kind of sound system as an iPad isn't loud enough to make it worthwhile. Nice interface, polished looking app. I found it could be a little unresponsive at times on an iPad 3, so it may need something a bit beefier.


----------



## Grainger (Aug 23, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Syrinscape*

I've been using the Syrinscape Fantasy Player and it's great for providing an atmospheric background that you can just leave running while you GM. It's hugely tweakable, with the ability to adjust the relative volumes of individual elements (a crackling fire, distant growls, birds tweeting, etc.).

Although many of the Syrinscape sound-sets are designed for Pathfinder adventure paths, don't let this put you off it you don't run Pathfinder, or are not running the adventures in question. All sound-sets elements are usable in any fantasy campaign, and you can mix and match sounds from different sets to create your own moods (the music from the woodland set, footsteps from the dungeons set, and the sound of the sea from the shore set, for example).

There is undeniably some prep time in creating your own moods, but once you have created a few, you will probably return to them regularly.  I have created a few sets for different locations in my game (specific towns, dungeon settings, rural journeys, taverns, etc.), and I use these all the time.

When a new sound-set is released, I always look forward to going through all the moods and listening out for things I can use in my own custom sets.  All of the provided sound-sets are good, but some are astounding. For example: I used the sounds and music in the Siren set to build an increasingly tense series of moods as my players explored a ruined fort. As they got nearer to the siren (harpy in my game), the sinister whispers, taunts and enchanting songs got louder. By the time they encountered the harpy, my players (and me) were totally freaked out, making this an encounter we all remember.


----------



## ePaladin (Aug 23, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Syrinscape*

Love it.


----------



## EthanSental (Oct 1, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Syrinscape*

I've subscribed to the Syrinscape app and have used it during the last 2 sessions on my ipad, bluetoothed to a bose speaker and had various background sounds going when needed to add ambiance.  Busy town sounds, light then heavy rain with an occasional clap of thunder.  I've used the battle sounds of sword on sword, thwacks and arrow thuds as well.  I asked the group if they thought it added to the session and all said yes so I'll keep working it into each session.  I add all the sounds I think I'll need to the custom sound set so I have them all in one place although I haven't figured out how to add the sound triggers to that set so I still have to jump over to be able to hit a scream or thunder clap.  Email questions are answered pretty quickly too which was nice to see!


----------

